# moving to Munich



## Sharkemo

My girlfriend and I are hoping to move to Munich from the UK in the next couple of months! We have been a few times on holiday and love the place so much, it is time to make the jump! 
Finding an apartment in and around Munich seems very hard to do! With many website offering full furnished places! What if you don't want furnished? Is it easy to find unfurnished apartments? Any recommendations or websites to look at?


----------



## James3214

It can be hard, in fact there is a big demand around the big cities such as Munich, Frankfurt, Berlin and Hamburg for apartments, both furnished and unfurnished. I am surprised you can only find furnished ones because most available are unfurnished, it fact in Germany when they mean unfurnished they even mean that they have taken the lights and even the kitchen sink!
Try one of the bigger sites like Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren or google 'immo münchen'. Just remember that there is a cold and warm price...cold is just the rent but warm is with the costs included (cleaning, heating, etc). 

Good luck in your search and hope you enjoy Munich...nice place!


----------



## Alain_

*Did you find a place*

I am considering moving to Munich, I was wondering if you found a place and if you have any advise when looking for a place


----------

